# Labels with my logo



## Reeseysbees (May 31, 2015)

I’m looking for somewhere that will print labels using my logo. I thought it would be easy but not so much. The ones I’m finding aren’t sized right for my containers. Right now I’m just using stock labels from Mann Lake. Ideas???


----------



## broncorm (Mar 9, 2018)

My wife order some through vistaprint. Different size for different jars.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Avery has a nice site that allows you to design your own labels. You can add photos, background, etc., from your computer and print at will. You also can save it and edit easily. 

If I can do it anyone can.

Alex


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

They have templates for their labels is a better way of saying it. 

Alex


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I buy my labels from OnlineLabels.com, every choice of shape, size and material.
I use their Maestro Designer online design site to design my labels and print them on my laser printer. They will print them for you also.


----------



## Reeseysbees (May 31, 2015)

I’ll check these out. I’d like rolls of 250/500. Not sure I’m looking to print my own


----------



## psnolte (Sep 4, 2011)

Talk to a local commercial printing company. If they can't print it for you, there's a good chance they can get it from a local or national trade shop (printer that sells to other printers for resale). I could give you a couple West Coast recommendations, but that probably wouldn't be particularly helpful to you.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Sticker Giant did me right


----------

